# looking for info on a psycho



## TLH3rdDan (Mar 5, 2002)

has anyone on here ever heard of a guy named Roger Haygood?


----------



## TLH3rdDan (Mar 14, 2002)

oooooook guess no one knows who he is sooooo how about this guy... Man Kam "Peter" Ching


----------



## John Bridges (Apr 17, 2002)

Actually i'm looking for information on a physco who is a fraud as well, his name would be scott merk, after a few moments of thought he decited he lived in china and studied shaolin twanfa, sorry about the spelling folks.  He gives every martial artist a bad name especially Chineese arts.  Anyone who can help put an end to this guy's corruption would be helpful.  :asian:


----------



## arnisador (Apr 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TLH3rdDan _
> 
> *has anyone on here ever heard of a guy named Roger Haygood? *



In the current issue of Kung Fu Qigong (Summer 2002) there is some discussion of him as he was invloved with the magazine early on (writing and I gather publishing). The issue is devoted to their 10th anniversary. It mentions several instructors with whom he has studied and does mention that he and Henry Poo Yee "went their separate ways".


----------



## Chiduce (May 27, 2002)

I have see that issue! Great magazine! Sincerely, In Humility; Chiduce!


----------



## Judo_Kid (May 31, 2002)

Is that Man a Mental-Psycho or crazy-Mental guy?

Nope I dont know him!

:EG:


----------



## yilishihfu (Aug 13, 2002)

Roger Hagood was, I believe, a student of Henry Pu-Yi (southern mantis).  I don't know if he still trains with him.  Roger also started up his own magazine some years back but it is out of business now (bought out by Tiger Claw)- the Kung-Fu/Qigong magazine.  Does this help?


----------



## J-kid (Aug 14, 2002)

someone mocking me or somthing JUDO_KID thats a insult please change your name.  I dont want you going around and posting stuff as if you were me.  >> that is wrong<<    Get your own name please.  Oyeah and this guy sounds sorta nutz


----------



## Klondike93 (Aug 14, 2002)

The dork your refering to was banned, for several reasons, and good riddence too.



:asian:


----------



## TLH3rdDan (Oct 8, 2002)

LMAO roger gets better and better everytime i look up his website lol... now he claims his lineage is louie jack man and gin foon mark... and he is now claiming henry poo yee to be a total fraud lol this is so funny since just a few months ago he was stating just the oppoisite... oh well i guess after henry poo yee disowned him he had to trash him lol.. and now he is also claiming a black belt in hawaiian kenpo i wonder who he got that thru... i guess ill ask him lol


----------



## theneuhauser (Oct 12, 2002)

i have a black belt in antarctic taichi. we call it frozen water boxing. its the deadliest martial art. i learned it from a yeti at the south pole, he's descended from the abominal snowman.:asian:


----------



## 7starmantis (Oct 13, 2002)

Dude, are you talking about the Shoalin Snowman? I trained him, so I am Grandmaster of Frozen Water Tai Chi !!


----------



## theneuhauser (Oct 13, 2002)

frozen style is very deadly. you dont even move, just like frozen water. youre probably wondering, "how is he typing without moving?" that, my friends is the essence of frozen taiji.








p.s., sorry to rob your thread, travis.:asian:


----------



## 7starmantis (Oct 14, 2002)

BTW, I really like your sig, theneuhauser.

7sm


----------



## theneuhauser (Oct 18, 2002)

gracias, amigo!



its an old proverb from china (i think its supposed to be a dialogue between monks).
ill see if i can find the whole thing. if i do, ill post it on a different thread or pm you.


----------



## chufeng (Oct 18, 2002)

That dialogue may, in fact, be very old...but it was a line from the old TV series "Kung Fu (starring David "I really don't know S**t about this" Carradine)."

Caine reaches for a blossem in the garden of the Temple and pricks his finger...Shifu Po then admonishes Caine with this line...

:asian:
chufeng


----------



## 7starmantis (Oct 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by theneuhauser _
> 
> *gracias, amigo!
> 
> ...



Sweet, that would be cool, thanks.


----------



## theletch1 (Mar 3, 2003)

The hawaiian kenpo would probably be from the Universal Kenpo Karate School association headed by Martin Buell.  That system has schools all over the world and being that big wouldn't be hard to fake credentials from.  Guys like that really give the rest of us training hard a GREAT name, don't they?

theletch1

Make civilized the mind
make savage the body


----------



## dogma173 (Apr 8, 2003)

I have heard of him.


----------



## TCAM (Aug 26, 2006)

John Bridges said:
			
		

> Actually i'm looking for information on a physco who is a fraud as well, his name would be scott merk, after a few moments of thought he decited he lived in china and studied shaolin twanfa, sorry about the spelling folks. He gives every martial artist a bad name especially Chineese arts. Anyone who can help put an end to this guy's corruption would be helpful. :asian:


 
See: brenda-scott.blogspot.com and http://scottscustomta2z.blogspot.com/
http://blog.tucsonweekly.com/?p=204
http://blog.tucsonweekly.com/?p=191#comment-618


----------



## TCAM (Aug 26, 2006)

John Bridges said:
			
		

> Actually i'm looking for information on a physco who is a fraud as well, his name would be scott merk, after a few moments of thought he decited he lived in china and studied shaolin twanfa, sorry about the spelling folks.  He gives every martial artist a bad name especially Chineese arts.  Anyone who can help put an end to this guy's corruption would be helpful.  :asian:


brenda-scott.blogspot.com


----------

